# Riki-Tiki-Tango



## Smoopy's (Mar 7, 2019)

Thought you guys might like to see my take on a Ruff Cycles Tango frame..this is “RiKi-TiKi-TaNgO” features include 100mm rims, all house of kolor paint, custom laser cut “woody” panels, one off bars by Chop Shop Customs, and more


----------



## Pookie42 (Mar 7, 2019)

Great build, love all the details [emoji1417][emoji92]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2019)

Very kool


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 15, 2019)

Sweet ride


----------



## Smoopy's (Feb 12, 2020)

OZ1972 said:


> Sweet ride





Sven said:


> Very kool



Thanks guys


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice details. Love the STOP lamp, very cool ride.
Hammerhead


----------

